# Operation Raw Deal Still Sending Steroid Dealers to Prison



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Operation Raw Deal Still Sending Steroid Dealers to Prison by Millard Baker Operation Raw Deal, the 2007 steroid bust billed by the DEA as ???the largest steroid enforcement action in United States history???, is still sending individuals to prison for steroid-related crimes. Warren Abramson was sentenced to three years in prison after pleading guilty in [...]

*Read More...*


----------

